# Favorite pipe shapes



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I was thinking about all the different pipe shapes and variations out there and I was wondering what some of your favorites are. Do you go in swings where all of a sudden you really like billiards then awhile later you really like Rhodesians.

I like billiards, lovats, bent apples, and authors (don't see them as much).

A big brandy and a squash tomato are nice too.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

lovat, canadian, pot...
bulldog/rhodesian w/ slight bend.
prince/banker
canted egg/brandy w/ slight bend.
belge/cutty, but don't own one, eyeballing a couple though.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Billiard
Bent billiard
Rhodesian
Nose burner
Full bent egg


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Bent apple
Bent bulldog

The only shapes I own so far.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

IHT said:


> belge/cutty, but don't own one, eyeballing a couple though.


Those cutty's are a really interesting shape. I'm still on the fence about whether I like them.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I moved from bent billiards to danish horn and freehand then to straight billiards where I'll probably stay. Sandblasted or rusticated straight billiards, easy on the pocketbook and, more importantly, low maintenance.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Not so much a shape but a style; I officially have an obsession with nosewarmers! Anything short, stubby & chubby I dig! I can't get enough of them!! 

I guess as far as shapes go, I guess I do have a tendency towards bent-brandy's, bankers/prince, volcano's etc.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovats and canadians all the way


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

The Dublin and the Poker!!!!! Also a nice panel billiard. But more so than the shape, I like nice thick walls and a large bowl.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

1/4 or 1/8 bent Dublin


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

bulldog/rhodesian w/ slight bend and pokers:2


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Billiard/ Dublin / Apple: preferably bent (though I'll have to get a few straight pipes in my collection sooner or later!)


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I like thick walled pipes - many shapes fit or don't. I have three bulldogs; two have nice fat walls, one does not (and smokes too hot with VAs). Rhodesian, similar shape, also thick walls. A couple of freehands that are just hunks of briar with holes drilled into them, love 'em!


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I havent nailed down a favorite shape, but I do like smooth finish better.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Stacks or Chimneys


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I confess to being a simple guy - I smoke ONE blend and I like it in straight pipes or 1/8 bent at most... Billiards and bulldogs are my favorite shapes basically and with a rusticated finish usually.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

... and, trooth be told, most of the classic shapes except the clunky Oom Paul. Anyone who has not held a bulldog in his/her hand cannot understand the ergonomic perfection of the shape; anyone who hasn't smoked one will not appreciate how well they handle heat dispersion.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> [woof pic]
> ... and, trooth be told, most of the classic shapes except the clunky Oom Paul. Anyone who has not held a bulldog in his/her hand cannot understand the ergonomic perfection of the shape; anyone who hasn't smoked one will not appreciate how well they handle heat dispersion.


Which end do you pack load?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I think the shorter list would be the shapes I didn't like, and even then there'd be exceptions. I'm not a fan of bulldogs or rhodesians, but I really like what Boswell's does with that shape.

I don't like the skater shape, some wacky freehands, or hawkbills - that's about it, I think. I really dig just about everything else.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I prefer my pipes to be either 1/8 or 1/4 bent. Then, with respect to shapes, my favs are the Zulu, Rhodesian, Prince, Pot & Brandy!


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I am looking hard at Savinelli #320's... I like bulldogs and billiards.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

paperairplane said:


> I am looking hard at Savinelli #320's... I like bulldogs and billiards.


Whichever style you go with, you will not be sorry, as Savinelli's are great smokers. I have a few, and my favorite, at this time, is "Bing's Favorite".


----------



## Vox3l (Nov 17, 2008)

For a while I was big on bent billiards, but my current favorite is a bullmoose. I absolutely love the way it looks and feels!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> ... and, trooth be told, most of the classic shapes except the clunky Oom Paul. Anyone who has not held a bulldog in his/her hand cannot understand the ergonomic perfection of the shape; anyone who hasn't smoked one will not appreciate how well they handle heat dispersion.


They seem to be one of the most comfortable ones to hold in the teeth also. I have one, and even though it's larger than standard, it sits pretty without any jaw fatigue.


----------



## Smarvy (Nov 4, 2008)

I like Panel billiards the most, closely followed by Bulldogs and Rhodesians. I also like Dublins, but only own one. I likes my pipes to have some straight lines in their somewhere. I much prefer the classic shapes to freehands.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

bulldog, billiard, apple (so far are the tops)


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Straight Billiards as well as those with no more than a 1/4 bend, certain bulldogs again straight and ones with a slight bend, and recently been really liking pokers.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

This is my favorite shape as far as degree of bend -- just the slightest kink in the stem to keep any backwash at bay. I have two in the Prince style and I'm currently hunting for a Dublin as well.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

1) Zulu
2) Bent Bulldog
3) Bent Dublin
4) Volcano
5) Straight Billiard


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

My favorites tend to be the ones i've yet to acquire. right now i really want to get:

gourd calabash
poker
churchwarden


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I need to add calabash and churchwarden to my list. These styles will be my next purchases. Just got to hunt down a gourd calabash.


----------

